# Kingfish Ceviche!



## GCjetski (Jul 28, 2018)

A simple recipe I use for making Kingfish Ceviche, this can be done with any type of fish and I urge you to try it if you haven't had the chance


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great..... definitely not our king mack over here! I like the consistency of that fish!!!


----------

